# rtsp Stream to AVPro Video in Unity



## AndreaD (Oct 9, 2019)

I don't understand how the stream works via RTSP, I've already established a UDP connection and it worked great, the problem is that it's impossible to use in unity. I found this AVPro Video tool that says it can play video from url rtsp. Unfortunately (or luckily) OBS has many parameters for live streaming and I end up losing myself among all those values.

I evoke your help!

Thanks for your attention. Have a good day


----------

